# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: دریافت Event از داخل JS

## Moharram

سلام

تو يه پروژه قراره که تو يه WebBrowser يه Page رو نشون بدم.
ميخوام event هايي مثل MouseMove و MouseClick رو تو برنامه دريافت کنم.

تابع JS - ای که نوشته شده MouseMove رو شناخته و تو #C هم با استفاده از HTMLDocumentEvents2_Event ميشه event ها رو به داخل برنامه منتقل کرد.
کد داخل #C هم چيزي شبيه به اينه

class Map
{
...
public HTMLDocumentEvents2_Event EventHandler;
..
}

Map map;
map.EventHandler.onmousemove += new HTMLDocumentEvents2_onmousemoveEventHandler(doc_on  mousemove);


الان ميخوام تو دلفي همين کار رو انجام بدم.

ظاهرا کلاسي به اسم HTMLElementEvents2 وجود داره که شبيه همونيه که تو #C استفاده شده.
يه متغير از اين کلاس تعريف کردم به اسم EventHandler.
اما وقتي ميخوام تابعي که خودم نوشتم رو به OnMouseMove اين تابع نسبت بدم، Error ميده که تابع پارامتر کافي نداره.
انگار فکر میکنه که ميخوام فراخوانيش کنم.

دوستان نظری دارند؟
ممنون

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
اینجا رو ببینید:
http://www.delphidabbler.com/article...calling-delphi

----------

